# Full apron - just finished.



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

A friend needed an apron as a gift for his daughter than likes cooking.

He thought cupcakes would be good.


This is the apron I may still have to clip a few strings.








​


----------



## Gretchen Ann (Aug 30, 2010)

Very cute, I would love it.

Maybe this is something we could do on a sew along swap/work-along/tutorial thread?


----------



## Gretchen Ann (Aug 30, 2010)

Whoops, sorry, I just looked at the sew along thread and an apron was one of the projects for this year. :ashamed:


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

It seems no matter how many times I check - I still find another thread to clip.


----------



## woodwind77 (Sep 18, 2014)

Love the pattern! Love the fabric !
Now, I want to make one for myself ~ sigh ~ , maybe after Christmas....


----------



## maxine (Jun 22, 2004)

Very nice!! I need to make a couple for myself too,,


----------



## Debbie in Wa (Dec 28, 2007)

I love the cupcake prints that they have out. You did a real good job.


----------



## mrs whodunit (Feb 3, 2012)

How fun!!

I need to go get myself motivated to sew..... just cant get in the mood  Got some doll clothes that need to be done by Christmas eve.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Mrs. W I now have 4 pair of 18" doll tights to sew between now and at least Sunday.


----------



## mrs whodunit (Feb 3, 2012)

AngieM2 said:


> Mrs. W I now have 4 pair of 18" doll tights to sew between now and at least Sunday.


Tights???? I feel much better now! LOL I will stick to nice and easy dresses. 

But I do need to get the serger threaded.... better have dh stop by the liqueur store on his way home


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

How could you not love that?


----------



## Becka (Mar 15, 2008)

Cute apron, Angie. I'm sure the girl will love it.


----------

